# Kamp Kenan Army New Channel



## Quixx66 (Jan 23, 2019)

Kenan has started the Kamp Kenan where followers may post their reptiles and their care. I think this would be a great opportunity to educate his audience and Kenan himself regarding proper tortoise care.

What say you? Would you submit one/some? You do have to become a patron (Patreon.com/KampKenan), $3.00 monthly, but maybe worth to teach the Army good husbandry practices?


----------



## Reptilony (Jan 23, 2019)

Quixx66 said:


> Kenan has started the Kamp Kenan where followers may post their reptiles and their care. I think this would be a great opportunity to educate his audience and Kenan himself regarding proper tortoise care.
> 
> What say you? Would you submit one/some? You do have to become a patron (Patreon.com/KampKenan), $3.00 monthly, but maybe worth to teach the Army good husbandry practices?


If it goes against is way of doing things he may not post it. You have to send the video to him and HE posts it. And btw it has existed for a while now. The videos up to now are not very explicative they rather just show their setup without explaining much. It doesn't hurt to try tho that'be great for everyone!


----------

